# What is this ???



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

My friend is ask to me this question... I don't want to said I DON'T KNOW... He found it at his new home... perhaps you know..what is used for ??? There is a name on it.. it writes WOLFCRAFT.. it looks like a clamp ... I did search at Google..I didn't find any information about for two things...maybe you know answer to this question.. maybe you have a pdf about it.. 

Thank you so much for your help guys..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

Wolfcraft makes dowling jigs.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wolfcraft-Dowel-Pro-Kit-3751405/303283534


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

TomCT2 said:


> Wolfcraft makes dowling jigs.
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wolfcraft-Dowel-Pro-Kit-3751405/303283534


THANK YOU SO MUCH.. TomCT2

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

It kind of looks like the doweling jig shown from Home Repo, but it also looks like a clamp to position drawer fronts like Rockler sells


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

They look like something to do with holding two boards at 90 degrees in a corner. But then what is the other internal clamp screw/?


I do not think they have anything to do with dowels. Again, a but, what are the little half holes inline with the clamp screws. 



George


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I am pretty sure it is a drawer front clamp, similar to this Rockler one:

https://www.rockler.com/drawer-front-installation-clamps

I am still trying to visualize how it clamps to the drawer. I think the "cups" should protrude beyond the "half-notches", not behind them, so the half-notches are there to clear the screw threads. The problem with that is the screws do not seem long enough. Something isn't quite right, but I think I am on the correct path.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This would appear to be an early product from Wolfcraft, most of their products now have screwdriver style handles rather than the looped rod. I think the collective is working toward a solution.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks like the draw front clamp stated above. I know a few gadget freaks that have every gadget known to man. It takes them a few hours to do what a tape or ruler and a pencil can do in just a few seconds. They tell me how fast these gadgets work but watching them in action is another story.


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

They are cabinet drawer face installation clamps. The cabinet installer must have left them behind and would likely be very pleased if you could find him and return them to him.

They were made by a German company called "WolfCraft" that has been selling tools through distributors in the USA for about 23 years now. Here is there present catalog http://www.wolfcraft.com/fileadmin/user_upload/media_all/Katalog_2016/Catalogue_2016_en.pdf

Charley


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

CharleyL said:


> They are cabinet drawer face installation clamps. The cabinet installer must have left them behind and would likely be very pleased if you could find him and return them to him.
> 
> They were made by a German company called "WolfCraft" that has been selling tools through distributors in the USA for about 23 years now. Here is there present catalog http://www.wolfcraft.com/fileadmin/user_upload/media_all/Katalog_2016/Catalogue_2016_en.pdf Charley


Can Charley or someone else post a photo of how these clamps are actually attached and used?

I am still trying to get my head around it. It looks like the separate screw would hold the drawer face to the drawer, but it seems like it goes on the inside of the drawer, which makes no sense. Obviously I am missing something here. In addition, I don't understand the purpose of the small half-cylinder cutouts behind the round faces of the screw clamps. They show no wear. 

I can tell what they are supposed to do, but not how they are supposed to do it.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

CharleyL said:


> They are cabinet drawer face installation clamps. The cabinet installer must have left them behind and would likely be very pleased if you could find him and return them to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much sir for the catalogue. .. but I didn't find it in the catalogue... which page ????

We promise you sir... if can we find its owner we will return it.. we are good people... please be sure sir...

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I did work 20 years wood working ... I am amateur carpenter and furniture maker but I don't know this company. . I did send an e mail to wolfcraft s site.. I am awaiting for their feedback..

I found something on internet.. is it use for ?????









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I didn't find it in the catalog either. It is probably out of production. 

I am hoping that someone can post a photo of how it is used. Maybe @faith michel can try it on a drawer to see how it might fit.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

faith michel said:


> I did work 20 years wood working ... I am amateur carpenter and furniture maker but I don't know this company. . I did send an e mail to wolfcraft s site.. I am awaiting their feedback..
> 
> I found something on internet.. is it use for ?????
> [See posted images, above]


I have seen those "cam locks" (my term) on inexpensive, ready-to-assemble furniture. You rotate the large head, and hidden spiral guides pull the small screw head deeper into the hole until the joint is tight. 

They are not related to the drawer face clamps above.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I have seen those "cam locks" (my term) on inexpensive, ready-to-assemble furniture. You rotate the large head, and hidden spiral guides pull the small screw head deeper into the hole until the joint is tight.
> 
> They are not related to the drawer face clamps above.


In the early 1980's I had my shop in Little Rock, Ar. Nearby was an Air Force Base. Seemed like all of the US servicemen that were stationed in Germany came back with German Shrunks. These were monstrosities of a combo Entertainment Center Book Case and collection point of stuff you had no idea of where else to put them. Anyway, I was also doing moving services out of my woodworking shop. 
These services were furniture repair, estimates and assembling German Shrunks. Ajyway, that's how I know German Shrunks. And now finally to the point - Ther were almost exclusivel put together with either the cam locks you show or barrel bolts. And this has nothing to do with the drawer front jig but I'm bored

Regards


----------



## Onefreetexan (May 3, 2018)

Tool agnostic,, you mention “cam locks’ in inexpensive furniture. I built furniture for over 40 years, and quality it was. There aere times that cam locks can work very beautifullyllllI. the camping action i like something you can’t get any other way.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Yessss... Finally we find the answer..






https://tr.duitdesign.com/jig-...dovetails-4270000-wolfcraft-47

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

It is a Wolfcraft 4270 (DOVETAILER JIG FOR ROUTERS)....





Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Where is the other pieces ??? I have to look garden for it...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you very much for your help..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Gern geschehen. Very cool - thank you for sharing. 

Well, I was totally wrong. One nice comment about that Wolfcraft dovetail jig: it stores smaller than the "traditional" router dovetail jigs like the ones from Porter-Cable, Leigh, etc.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Fantastic, that would never have been my guess, it is always great when a mystery is solved. Hope you find the rest of the parts.


----------

